

Useful tips for Backbone.js - bhoomit
http://codifyme.wordpress.com/2013/05/26/useful-tips-for-backbone-js/

======
samyak
Really Helpful!!! :)

------
shobhitjain26
Good read

------
harshc
thumbs up to this

